
Font Awesome 5 has raised $620 000 in 15 days - ggregoire
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/232193852/font-awesome-5
======
alistproducer2
That is really awesome to see such a great project be rewarded by the
community.

------
oli5679
Can someone explain a bit more about this project?

------
hood_syntax
Just backed it, thanks for the link; I would have had no idea otherwise.

